# London discount links & oyster card



## nonutrix (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, long post:
I'm in the process of planning a trip to London during Thanksgiving week of 08.  While our family of three has visited the UK many times, it has been about three years since our last stay in London itself.  Previously, we found the best deal for London transport was to buy an off peak family day pass every morning for us and our son.  Now, three years later, our son is too old for this deal (he will be 14 at Thanksgiving), and with curly hair, sneakers, etc. looks to be about 6'2".  On our previous trips to London, oyster cards were not around yet.  I have looked at the London transport website and, while I find it to be clear as mud, I understand how it works for adults.  I've also searched TUG and found a lot of advice on Oyster cards, but none on my particluar issue.  So my questions involve my tall for his age, fourteen years old at Thanksgiving, son.  Regarding teens, I find the London Transport website a lot more muddled than the adult information.  First, what works best for his pass?  Will he need to have a photo pass?  Should we arrange to take passport size photos?  For those of you that have used Oyster cards, did you like them?  Also, American Airlines is offering this special for adult cards:

https://britainoffers.com/shopaa.html

Since I don't know how long this offer will last, should I purchase two of these for my DH and myself now?

I'm looking forward to hearing your advice.  Also, any more tips for traveling to London with a world weary teenage son would be greatly appreciated.  I've already gotten a lot of great ideas from previous threads, but I would appreciate any updates anyone can offer.  I have the feeling that the things that my son loved when he was ten won't work at 14!   

Thanks in advance!

nonutrix


----------



## BarCol (Feb 9, 2008)

This is just a comment on the Oyster cards - friends have been at Sloane Gardens Club this past week and purchased Oyster Cards for 25 pounds(?) when they arrived at LHR. They were good on the underground for zones 1 and 2 and the busses for zones 1 through 6 - they indicated they used them all the time and they were the best thing for getting around  - hope that helps.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 9, 2008)

We have used Oyster Cards on our last two visits and plan on using the ones we brought home again this summer.

Cheers


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 10, 2008)

I am going in May and have been doing a lot of reading - The Oyster seems to be the way to go and this  looks like a good deal to save some pounds...
For each Oyster there is a 3 pound fee imposed, which you can get back when you no longer need the card. Buying it this way you have to pay  $5 for shipping (as opposed to free if you buy it in the UK) but all in all you would still save a few bucks buying it through AA.


----------



## somerville (Feb 10, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> Sorry, long post:... So my questions involve my tall for his age, fourteen years old at Thanksgiving, son.  Regarding teens, I find the London Transport website a lot more muddled than the adult information.  First, what works best for his pass?  Will he need to have a photo pass?  Should we arrange to take passport size photos?  For those of you that have used Oyster cards, did you like them?  ...nonutrix


We purchased discounted Oyster cards for our trip to London at the end of the week.  We have purchased Travel Cards and bought daily and multi day tickets in the past when visiting London.  We mainly travel by Tube in London, and the hotel we usually stay in is off the Piccadilly Line, which is the one that goes to Heathrow.

As for your son, it would appear that you can purchase a non-resident student Oyster Card online and pick it up at the airport.  Apparently, you can upload a photo as part of the application process.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Oyster cards are wonderful!  They are at least a generation better than the other options.  We turned ours in when we left and got the refund.  I'm assuming they'll be the same price, or thereabouts, when we get around to going again.  No pictures were needed buying them there.  If there were any questions about your son's use of the card, and I really don't think there would be, you could always show the passport which would establish his age.


----------

